# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Acuícolas  TRUCHA FRESCA ESVICERADA - PUESTA LIMA 5TM

## Beyond Foods Peru

Estimados me dirijo a ustedes, para solicitar lo siguiente   -PRODUCTO: TRUCHA FRESCA ESVICERADA 
- VARIEDAD: CONVENCIONAL - ARCOIRIS 
- CANTIDAD TOTAL: 5.000 KG SEMANALES - 50/50 - PRESENTACIÓN: 300GR (3 UND POR KG) - 2.500KG  / 250GR (4 UND POR KG) - 2.500GR - DESTINO: LIMA - MERCADO PESQUERO SAN MARTIN DE PORRES - REQUISITOS DOCUMENTARIOS: CERTIFICADO DE GRANJA HABILITADA - PRECIO OBEJETIVO ( PUESTO EN LIMA): 10 - 10.5 SOLES POR KG - FECHA LIMITE: SIN FECHA LIMITE-
 CALIDAD: COLORACION 25-28 SEGUN  
Estamos abiertos a propuesta de precios, para comprá directa en granja, beyondfoodsperu@gmail.com 960 657 330 
Saludos cordiales  Temas similares: Compro 17 TN de Maracuyá (de Primera) puesta en Lima y 2 TN de Mango Kent (descarte) Artículo: Venta y consumo de trucha en Lima aumentan por abastecimiento de empresas acuícolas de Puno y Junín Artículo: Venta y consumo de trucha en Lima aumentan por abastecimiento de empresas acuícolas de Puno y Junín Artículo: Venta y consumo de trucha en Lima aumentan por abastecimiento de empresas acuícolas de Puno y Junín Artículo: Perú se ha convertido en el tercer mayor exportador de trucha fresca Arco Iris a EEUU

----------

